# سؤال في غاية الاهمية . (حزقيال 23)



## الفاطمي 2009 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

اعرف انكم ستحذفون هذا الموضوع مثل المواضيع الباقية لي في هذا المنتدى لكن ساطرحه رغم ذالك لكل ذي عقل رشيد
هل تستطيع قراءة هذا على اهلك اريد جواب مباشر وليس سؤال
1 وكانت إلي كلمة الرب قائلا: 
2 ((يا ابن الإنسان، كانت امرأتان ابنتا أم واحدة، 
3 فزنتا في مصر، زنتا في صباهما هناك دغدغوا ثديهما، وهناك داعبوا نهود بكارتهما. 
4 أما أسماؤهما فاسم الكبرى أهلة، واسم أختها أهليبة . وكانتا لي وولدتا بنين وبنات. أسماوهما: أهلة هي السامرة، وأهليبة هي أورشليم. 
5 فزنت أهلة مع أنها لي وعشقت محبيها بني أشور جيرانها، 
6 من لابسي البرفير البنفسجي والحكام والولاة، وجميعهم فتيان وسام وفرسان راكبو خيل. 
7 وأباحت نفسها لارتكاب الفواحش معهم، مع جميع نخبة بني أشور. وتنجست بقذارات جميع الذين عشقتهم، 
8 ولم تقل عن فواحش اتخذتها من مصر. حين ضاجعوها في ضباها وداعبوا نهدي بكارتها وأفرغوا فواحشهم عليها. 
9 لذلك أسلمتها إلى أيدي محبيها إلى أيدي بني أشور الذين عشقتهم. 
10 هم كشفوا عورتها وأخذوا بنيها وبناتها وقتلوها بالسيف. فصات شهيرة بين النساء، وأجروا عليها الأحكام 
11 فرأت أختها أهليبة، فزادت عليها فسادا في عشقها وفاقت فواحشها فواحش أختها، 
12 فعشقت بني أشور . من الحكام والولاة جيرانها، لابسي الثياب الفاخرة، والفرسان راكبي الخيل، وجميعهم فتيان وسام. 
13 فرأيت أما قد تنجست وأن لكلتيهما طريقا واحدا. 
14 لكنها زادت على فواحشها. فإنها رأت رجالا منقوشين على الحائط، صور كلدانيين ملونة بالقرمز، 
15 ومتحزمين بأحزمة على أحقائهم، وعلى رؤوسهم عمائم متهدلة، ولجميعهم منظر ضباط وشبه بني بابل الكلدانيين في أرض مولدهم. 
16 فعشقتهم حال لمح عينيها، وأرسلت إليهم رسلا إلى أرض الكلدانيين . 
17 فأتى إليها بنو بابل لأجل مضجع الحبk ونجسوها بفواحشهم، فتنجست بهم ثم سئمتهم نفسها. 
18 كشفت فواحش، كشفت عورتها فسئمتها نفسي، كما سئمت نفسي أختها. 
19 وأكثرت فواحشها ذاكرة أيام صباها التي زنت فيها في أرض مصر، 
20 وعشقت خلعاء بدنهم بدن حمير ومنيهم مني خيل. 
21 وابتغيت فجور صباك، حين داعب المصريون نهديك، مدغدغين ثديي صباك. 
22 لذلك يا أهليبة، هكذا قال السيد الرب: هاءنذا أثير عليك محبيك الذين سئمتهم نفسك وآتي بهم عليك من كل جهة، 
23 من بني بابل وجميع الكلدانيين والذين من فقود وشوع وقوع وجميع بني أشور معهم، وهم فتيان وسام، وكلهم حكام وولاة، وكلهم ضباط وأعيان وراكبو خيل، 
24 فيأتون عليك مجهزين بالمركبات والعجلات وبجمع من الشعوب، ويقيمون عليك المجنب والترس والخودة من كل جهة، وأجعل بين أيديهم الحكم فيدينونك بحسب أحكامهم. 
25 وأجعل غيرتي عليك فيعاملونك بغضب، وينزعون أنفك وأذنيك، وتسقط بقيتك بالسيف، ويأخذون أبناءك وبناتك، وبقيتك تلتهمها النار. 
26 وينزعون عنك ثيابك ويأخذون أدوات فخرك، 
27 وأبطل فجورك عنك وزناك عن أرض مصر، فلا ترفعين عينيك إليهم ولا تذكرين مصر بعد اليوم. 
28 لأنه هكذا قال السيد الرب: هاءنذا أسلمك إلى يد من أبغضت، إلى يد الذين سئمتهم نفسك، 
29 فيعاملونك ببغضاء، ويأخذون حصل ثمر تعبك، ويتركونك عريانة عريا، فتنكشف عورة زناك وفجورك وفواحشك. 
30 يصنع بك ذلك بسبب زناك في السير وراء الأمم، بأن تنجست بقذاراتها. 
31 إنك سرت في طريق أختك، فأجعل كأسها في يدك. 
32 هكذا قال السيد الرب. تشربين كأس أختك كأسا عميقة واسعة فتكون للضحك والهزء لعظم اتساعها 
33 فتمتلئين سكرا وغما كأس دهش ودمار كأس أختك السامرة 
34 تشربينها وتفرغينها وتقضمين خزفها وتمزقين ثدييك لأني قد تكلمت، يقول السيد الرب. 
35 لذلك هكذا قال السيد الرب: بما أنك نسيتني ونبذتني وراء ظهرك، فتحملي أنت أيضا فجورك وفواحشك. 
36 وقال لي الرب: يا ابن الإنسان، هلا تدين أهلة وأهليبة، وتخبرهما بقبائحهما، 
37 فإنهما فسقتا وفي أيديهما دم. فسقتا مع قذاراتهما، وبنوهما الذين ولدتاهم لي مررتاهم بالنار طعاما لها . 
38 وصنعتا بي هذا أيضا: نجستا مقدسي في ذلك اليوم وانتهكتا سبوتي. 
39 ولما ذبحتا بنيهما لقذاراتهما، دخلتا مقدسي في اليوم نفسه لتنتهكاه، وها إنهما صنعتا هكذا في وسط بيتي. 
40 وأرسلتا أيضا تستدعيان رجالا قادمين من بعيد، إذ أرسل إليهم رسول، وها إنهم قد أتوا. فاغتسلت لأجلهم وكحلت عينيك وتحليت بالحلي، 
41 وجلست على سرير فاخر أمامه مائدة مهيأة وضعت عليها بخوري وزيتي. 
42 وكان صوت جمهور من المستهترين يسمع عندها من كثرة الناس الذين أتي بهم من البرية، وجعلوا أساور في أيديهما وتاج فخر على رؤوسهما. 
43 فقلت في التي بليت في الفسق: الآن يزنون معها أيضا، 
44 ويدخلون عليها دخولهم على امرأة زانية. هكذا دخلوا على أهلة وأهليبة المرأتين الفاجرتين. 
45 لكن الرجال الأبرار يحكمون عليها حكم الزواني وحكم سفاكات الدماء، لأنهما فاسقتان وفي أيديهما دم. 
46 فإنه هكذا قال السيد الرب: لتستدع عليهما جماعة ولتسلما إلى الذعر والنهب، 
47 فترجمهما الجماعة بالحجارة وتقطعهما بسيوفها ويقتلون بنيهما وبناتهما ويحرقون بيوتهما بالنار. 
48 فأبطل الفجور من تلك الأرض وتنذر جميع النساء ولا يصنعن مثل فجوركما. 
49 ويجعلون فجوركما عليكما، فتحملان خطايا قذاراتكما وتعلمان أني أنا السيد الرب.


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 ديسمبر 2009)

بالطبع نستطيع قراءته لاننها فهمناه ، يقول الكتاب المقدس :


(كُلُّ شَيْءٍ طَاهِرٌ لِلطَّاهِرِينَ، وَأَمَّا لِلنَّجِسِينَ وَغَيْرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَلَيْسَ شَيْءٌ طَاهِراً، بَلْ قَدْ تَنَجَّسَ ذِهْنُهُمْ أَيْضاً وَضَمِيرُهُمْ. 
16 يَعْتَرِفُونَ بِأَنَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَ اللهَ، وَلَكِنَّهُمْ بِالأَعْمَالِ يُنْكِرُونَهُ، إِذْ هُمْ رَجِسُونَ غَيْرُ طَائِعِينَ، وَمِنْ جِهَةِ كُلِّ عَمَلٍ صَالِحٍ مَرْفُوضُونَ.)
(تيطس 1: 15 - 16) 

فالانسان الذي يتطهر قلبه وعقله بالفداء والايمان بالمسيح المخلص ، يستطيع ان يعرف فكر الله من جهة الخطية .


(1 وَكَانَ إِلَيَّ كَلاَمُ الرَّبِّ: 
2 [يَا ابْنَ آدَمَ, كَانَتِ امْرَأَتَانِ ابْنَتَا أُمٍّ وَاحِدَةٍ, 
3 زَنَتَا بِمِصْرَ فِي صِبَاهُمَا. هُنَاكَ دُغْدِغَتْ ثُدِيُّهُمَا, وَهُنَاكَ تَزَغْزَغَتْ تَرَائِبُ عُذْرَتِهِمَا. 
4 وَاسْمُهُمَا: أُهُولَةُ الْكَبِيرَةُ, وَأُهُولِيبَةُ أُخْتُهَا. وَكَانَتَا لِي, وَوَلَدَتَا بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ. وَاسْمَاهُمَا: السَّامِرَةُ أُهُولَةُ, وَأُورُشَلِيمُ أُهُولِيبَةُ.)
( حزقيال 23 : 1 - 4)

يعني الكلام كله رمز 
عن أورشليم والسامرة 

أهولة ( كلمة عبرية معناها خيمتي فيها ) ، أهوليبة ( كلمة عبرية معناها خيمتها ) 

وكان الله قد أمر بنَصب خيمة الاجتماع (مكان العبادة) في (اورشليم) عاصمة مملكة يهوذا، أما (السامرة ) عاصمة مملكة إسرائيل ففضلت الانفصال وعدم اطاعة الله وعملت لنفسها معابد واماكن اخرى لتقديم الذبائح مخالفة وصية الله .

غير أن كلا المملكتين اليهودية والاسرائيلية خانتا عهد الله، وهو ما يسميه أنبياء التوراة بالزنى الروحي. وأخذت المملكتان تعبدان أوثان الممالك المحيطة بهما. وخيانة شعب الله لله أشرُّ من الخيانة الزوجية ، ولذلك يوبخ النبي حزقيال العاصمتين الخائنتين بكلمات رهيبة حقاً، فقد سقطت الدولتان إلى ادنى مراتب الانحطاط الخلقي والادبي ، ولا ينفع مع هكذا انسان ان تلفت انتباهه بكلمات التأديب الرقيقة المهذبة ، بل ان توبخه بعنف بكلمات ومعاني يفهمها هو .


وكما ترى هنا الله بيشبه عبادتهم للاوثان بالزنا ،بيشبه بشيء بشع يكره حتى الانسان الذي لا يعرف الله ان يسمعه او يقبله .

انت تضايقت من الكلام ، وهو المطلوب 
المطلوب ان تتضايق وتشمئز بشدة عندما تعرف ان الانسان لتركه الله ووصاياه، فهو يفعل الزنى الروحي .

لقد تكلم الله مرة ومرات في العهد القديم ، مصورا علاقته مع الشعب كعلاقة الخطيب المحب لخطيبته والتي ينتظر دوما ان يقترن بها في علاقة مقدسة . ولكن الشعب خان الله ولهذا يوبخه الله .

اقرأ معي مثلا :

(1 وَصَارَتْ إِلَيَّ كَلِمَةُ الرَّبِّ: 
2 [اذْهَبْ وَنَادِ فِي أُذُنَيْ أُورُشَلِيمَ: هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: قَدْ ذَكَرْتُ لَكِ غَيْرَةَ صِبَاكِ مَحَبَّةَ خِطْبَتِكِ ذِهَابَكِ وَرَائِي فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ فِي أَرْضٍ غَيْرِ مَزْرُوعَةٍ. 
3 إِسْرَائِيلُ قُدْسٌ لِلرَّبِّ أَوَائِلُ غَلَّتِهِ. كُلُّ آكِلِيهِ يَأْثَمُونَ. شَرٌّ يَأْتِي عَلَيْهِمْ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ]. )
(ارميا 2: 1 - 3)

وايضا 

( [يَسْأَلُونَ: إِذَا طَلَّقَ رَجُلٌ امْرَأَتَهُ فَانْطَلَقَتْ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ وَصَارَتْ لِرَجُلٍ آخَرَ فَهَلْ يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهَا بَعْدُ؟ - أَلاَ تَتَنَجَّسُ تِلْكَ الأَرْضُ نَجَاسَةً؟ أَمَّا أَنْتِ فَقَدْ زَنَيْتِ بِأَصْحَابٍ كَثِيرِينَ! لَكِنِ ارْجِعِي إِلَيَّ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
2 اِرْفَعِي عَيْنَيْكِ إِلَى الْهِضَابِ وَانْظُرِي أَيْنَ لَمْ تُضَاجَعِي! فِي الطُّرُقَاتِ جَلَسْتِ لَهُمْ كَأَعْرَابِيٍّ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ وَنَجَّسْتِ الأَرْضَ بِزِنَاكِ وَبِشَرِّكِ. 
3 فَامْتَنَعَ الْغَيْثُ وَلَمْ يَكُنْ مَطَرٌ مُتَأَخِّرٌ. وَجَبْهَةُ امْرَأَةٍ زَانِيَةٍ كَانَتْ لَكِ. أَبَيْتِ أَنْ تَخْجَلِي. 
4 أَلَسْتِ مِنَ الآنَ تَدْعِينَنِي: يَا أَبِي أَلِيفُ صِبَايَ أَنْتَ. 
5 هَلْ يَحْقِدُ إِلَى الدَّهْرِ أَوْ يَحْفَظُ غَضَبَهُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ؟ هَا قَدْ تَكَلَّمْتِ وَعَمِلْتِ شُرُوراً وَاسْتَطَعْتِ!]. 
6 وَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي فِي أَيَّامِ يُوشِيَّا الْمَلِكِ: [هَلْ رَأَيْتَ مَا فَعَلَتِ الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ؟ انْطَلَقَتْ إِلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ عَالٍ وَإِلَى كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ وَزَنَتْ هُنَاكَ. 
7 فَقُلْتُ بَعْدَ مَا فَعَلَتْ كُلَّ هَذِهِ: ارْجِعِي إِلَيَّ. فَلَمْ تَرْجِعْ. فَرَأَتْ أُخْتُهَا الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا. 
8 فَرَأَيْتُ أَنَّهُ لأَجْلِ كُلِّ الأَسْبَابِ إِذْ زَنَتِ الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ فَطَلَّقْتُهَا وَأَعْطَيْتُهَا كِتَابَ طَلاَقِهَا لَمْ تَخَفِ الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا أُخْتُهَا بَلْ مَضَتْ وَزَنَتْ هِيَ أَيْضاً. 
9 وَكَانَ مِنْ هَوَانِ زِنَاهَا أَنَّهَا نَجَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ وَزَنَتْ مَعَ الْحَجَرِ وَمَعَ الشَّجَرِ. 
10 وَفِي كُلِّ هَذَا أَيْضاً لَمْ تَرْجِعْ إِلَيَّ أُخْتُهَا الْخَائِنَةُ يَهُوذَا بِكُلِّ قَلْبِهَا بَلْ بِالْكَذِبِ]. يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. 
11 فَقَالَ الرَّبُّ لِي: [قَدْ بَرَّرَتْ نَفْسَهَا الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ أَكْثَرَ مِنَ الْخَائِنَةِ يَهُوذَا]. 
12 *[اِذْهَبْ وَنَادِ بِهَذِهِ الْكَلِمَاتِ نَحْوَ الشِّمَالِ وَقُلِ: ارْجِعِي أَيَّتُهَا الْعَاصِيَةُ إِسْرَائِيلُ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لاَ أُوقِعُ غَضَبِي بِكُمْ لأَنِّي رَأُوفٌ يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. لاَ أَحْقِدُ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. 
*13* اِعْرِفِي فَقَطْ إِثْمَكِ أَنَّكِ إِلَى الرَّبِّ إِلَهِكِ أَذْنَبْتِ وَفَرَّقْتِ طُرُقَكِ لِلْغُرَبَاءِ تَحْتَ كُلِّ شَجَرَةٍ خَضْرَاءَ وَلِصَوْتِي لَمْ تَسْمَعُوا]. يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.)*
(ارميا 3: 1 - 13)

وايضا :

(هَكَذَا قَالَ الرَّبُّ: «أَيْنَ كِتَابُ طَلاَقِ أُمِّكُمُ الَّتِي طَلَّقْتُهَا أَوْ مَنْ هُوَ مِنْ غُرَمَائِي الَّذِي بِعْتُهُ إِيَّاكُمْ؟ هُوَذَا مِنْ أَجْلِ آثَامِكُمْ قَدْ بُعْتُمْ وَمِنْ أَجْلِ ذُنُوبِكُمْ طُلِّقَتْ أُمُّكُمْ. 
2 لِمَاذَا جِئْتُ وَلَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ نَادَيْتُ وَلَيْسَ مُجِيبٌ؟ هَلْ قَصَرَتْ يَدِي عَنِ الْفِدَاءِ وَهَلْ لَيْسَ فِيَّ قُدْرَةٌ لِلإِنْقَاذِ؟ هُوَذَا بِزَجْرَتِي أُنَشِّفُ الْبَحْرَ. أَجْعَلُ الأَنْهَارَ قَفْراً. يُنْتِنُ سَمَكُهَا مِنْ عَدَمِ الْمَاءِ وَيَمُوتُ بِالْعَطَشِ. 
3 أُلْبِسُ السَّمَاوَاتِ ظَلاَماً وَأَجْعَلُ الْمِسْحَ غِطَاءَهَا». 
4 أَعْطَانِي السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ لِسَانَ الْمُتَعَلِّمِينَ لأَعْرِفَ أَنْ أُغِيثَ الْمُعْيِيَ بِكَلِمَةٍ. يُوقِظُ كُلَّ صَبَاحٍ يُوقِظُ لِي أُذُناً لأَسْمَعَ كَالْمُتَعَلِّمِينَ. 
5 السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ فَتَحَ لِي أُذُناً وَأَنَا لَمْ أُعَانِدْ. إِلَى الْوَرَاءِ لَمْ أَرْتَدَّ. 
6 بَذَلْتُ ظَهْرِي لِلضَّارِبِينَ وَخَدَّيَّ لِلنَّاتِفِينَ. وَجْهِي لَمْ أَسْتُرْ عَنِ الْعَارِ وَالْبَصْقِ. 
7 وَالسَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ يُعِينُنِي لِذَلِكَ لاَ أَخْجَلُ. لِذَلِكَ جَعَلْتُ وَجْهِي كَالصَّوَّانِ وَعَرَفْتُ أَنِّي لاَ أَخْزَى.)
(اشعياء 50: 1 - 7)




( فَإِنِّي أَغَارُ عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَةَ اللهِ، لأَنِّي خَطَبْتُكُمْ لِرَجُلٍ وَاحِدٍ، لأُقَدِّمَ عَذْرَاءَ عَفِيفَةً لِلْمَسِيحِ)
(2 كورنثوس 11: 2)

واخيرا يختم الكتاب المقدس بنفس الصورة 
(1 ثُمَّ رَأَيْتُ سَمَاءً جَدِيدَةً وَأَرْضاً جَدِيدَةً، لأَنَّ السَّمَاءَ الأُولَى وَالأَرْضَ الأُولَى مَضَتَا، وَالْبَحْرُ لاَ يُوجَدُ فِي مَا بَعْدُ. 
2 وَأَنَا يُوحَنَّا رَأَيْتُ الْمَدِينَةَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةَ نَازِلَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللهِ مُهَيَّأَةً كَعَرُوسٍ مُزَيَّنَةٍ لِرَجُلِهَا. 
3 وَسَمِعْتُ صَوْتاً عَظِيماً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ قَائِلاً: «هُوَذَا مَسْكَنُ اللهِ مَعَ النَّاسِ، وَهُوَ سَيَسْكُنُ مَعَهُمْ، وَهُمْ يَكُونُونَ لَهُ شَعْباً. وَاللهُ نَفْسُهُ يَكُونُ مَعَهُمْ إِلَهاً لَهُمْ.)
(رؤيا يوحنا 21: 1 - 3)

(«أَنَا يَسُوعُ، أَرْسَلْتُ مَلاَكِي لأَشْهَدَ لَكُمْ بِهَذِهِ الأُمُورِ عَنِ الْكَنَائِسِ. أَنَا أَصْلُ وَذُرِّيَّةُ دَاوُدَ. كَوْكَبُ الصُّبْحِ الْمُنِيرُ». 
17 وَالرُّوحُ وَالْعَرُوسُ يَقُولاَنِ: «تَعَالَ». وَمَنْ يَسْمَعْ فَلْيَقُلْ: «تَعَالَ». وَمَنْ يَعْطَشْ فَلْيَأْتِ. وَمَنْ يُرِدْ فَلْيَأْخُذْ مَاءَ حَيَاةٍ مَجَّاناً )
(رؤيا يوحنا 22: 16 - 17)

الخلاصة : الله دائما يستعمل التعبيرات والتصويرات التي نفهمها نحن ، وقد صور علاقته مع شعبه كعلاقة المحبة المقدسة بين الخطيب وخطيبته ، والتي ينتظر الاقتران بها ، فاذا خان الشعب هذه العلاقة وعبد آلهة اخرى ، فان الله يعتبر هذا وكأنه زنى روحي وهو اشد قسوة واشمئزازا من الزنى الجسدي .

الله يحبك ، ويريد ان يقيم علاقة مقدسة معك ، علاقة مقدسة بين الطرفين ، فهل تعطي الله قلبك وعقلك لينقيه من كل الخطايا والافكار النجسة وتتطهر بالفداء وتصبح في علاقة محبة حقيقية مع الله ، ام تغلق عقلك وذهنك ، وتتركه للنجاسة والتصورات الشريرة حتى في كلام الله !!!!


----------



## أَمَة (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الفاطمي 2009 قال:


> اعرف انكم ستحذفون هذا الموضوع مثل المواضيع الباقية لي في هذا المنتدى لكن ساطرحه رغم ذالك لكل ذي عقل رشيد
> هل تستطيع قراءة هذا على اهلك اريد جواب مباشر وليس سؤال


 
سجلت في المنتدى امس يا *فاطمي* وتتدعي ان لك مواضيعك حذفت. الجملة المعهودة التي تكررورنها كلمكم.

لم يكذب المثل المصري القائل: "اللي اختشوا ماتوا". ولكن لا غرابة لأن دينك يحلل لك الكذب.


----------



## holiness (18 ديسمبر 2009)

انا سؤالي فقط للمسلمين هو 

الم تملوا من تكرار الاسئلة ؟؟؟ 

كل يوم نفس الاسئلة 

فقد قالها كتابنا المقدس لامثالكم يا مسلمين 

لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ وَلاَ يُبْصِرُونَ. لَهُمْ آذَانٌ وَلاَ يَسْمَعُونَ.

و نحن نصلي ان الرب القدير يفتح بصيرتكم لتعرفوا الاله الحقيقي


----------



## برهان2009 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

أمة قال:


> سجلت في المنتدى امس يا *فاطمي* وتتدعي ان لك مواضيعك حذفت. الجملة المعهودة التي تكررورنها كلمكم.
> 
> لم يكذب المثل المصري القائل: "اللي اختشوا ماتوا". ولكن لا غرابة لأن دينك يحلل لك الكذب.


انضر يا عزيزي انا نفسه هو الفاطمي لكن تم اغلاق عضويتي لاني طرحت هذا السؤال وغيره الكثير التي لم اجد اجابة غير الحذف والاغلاق وقد غيرت اسمي عدة مرات لكن دائما عندما احرجهم بسؤال يقفلون العضوية واحيانا يتركون الموضوع لكي لا نستطيع الرد عموما عندي كتاب فيه اكثر من 8000 سؤال لم يتم الرد عليها ان شات ارسلتها لك


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ الفاطمي او برهان او مهما كان اسمك 


افترض انك قد فهمت قوانين المنتدى الان ، 

هذا الموضوع بعنوانه كما ترى ، يناقش يرد على شبهتك في سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 23 ، اذا لديك رد او اعتراض تفضل به ,

اذا كان لديك اسئلة اخرى خارجة عن الموضوع ، اطرح سؤالا واحدا في الموضوع الواحد ، وسوف نجيب عنه بنعمة الرب .

ملحوظة : يتم الغاء عضويتك بحسب قوانين المنتدى بالتسجيل باكثر من اسم ( للتحايل ) .
فاقرأ قوانين المنتدى قبل ان تشتكي .


----------



## gandark (18 ديسمبر 2009)

:smi102:*شبه الله إسرائيل ويهوذا باختين عاشتافى حياة الزنا منذصباهما أهولة الكبرى تشير للسامرةعاصمة إسرائيل وأهوليبةتشير لأورشليم عاصمة يهوذا وهمامن أم واحدةكماكانت السامرةويهوذاشعباًواحداً.وقدسقطت الاختان فى الزنا منذصباهمافى مصر.سلماجسديهماللشرففقدتاعذراويتهماالروحية وفتحتا قلبيهمالأصنام مصرمنذنشأتهما(حز7:20)أقاماعجل أبيس يتعبدون له فى غياب موسي على الجبل*
*كبرت أهولةلكن لم تتعظ من سقوطها فى مصربل مالت لشباب آشوراللابسين إسمانجونى كلهم شهوة؛رجال حرب؛فرسان راكبون خيلا.رفضت الرب السماوى وإشتهت لابسوا الإسمانجونى الذين تظاهرو بالتدين وهم شهوانيون رفضت عريسها الذى حارب عنها فى أرض العبودية وفى البرية ؛وفى دخولها أرض الموعد؛ظنت فى الغرباء أنهم قادرون على حمايتهالملك آشورحيث إشتهى بنو إسرائيل آلهتهم وجروا وراء أصنامهم ورجاساتهم"عمل بنو إسرائيل سراًضدالرب إلههم أموراًليست بمستقيمة؛وبنوا لأنفسهم مرتفعات ..........وعبدوا البعل ،وعبروا بنيهم فى النار وعرفوا عرافة وتفاءلوا وباعوا أنفسهم لعمل الشر فى عينى الرب"(2مل9:17-41)لذلك أسلمهم الرب فصاروا تحت السبى وصاروا فى خزى وعار وقتل أولادهم وبناتهم وصارت اسرائيل كامرأة خائنة ذاقت مرارة خيانتها أمام كل الناس*
*هذه صورة حية للخطية هى مخادعة وجذابه يظن الانسان أنه يجد فيها الشبع الجسدى والنفسى ولكنها تضره جسديا وروحيا ونفسياوتفقده سلامه و كرامته *
*لم تتعظ أهوليبة من سقطتها فى مصر ولامن تجربة أهولة التى أسقطتهافى السبى بل شرهاكانأكثر من أختها*
*عشقت بنى آشور وإنخدعت بهم كأختهاوصنعت ماهوأشر حيث أرسل آحازملك أورشليم إلى فلاسر ملك آشوريقول له:"أناعبدك وإبنك أصعدوخلصنى من يدملك آرام ومن يد ملك إسرائيل القائمين علٌى فأخذآحازالفضة والذهب الموجودة فى بيت الرب وفى خزائن بيت الملك وأرسلها إلى ملك آشور هدية"(2مل7:16-8)*
*لم يسعى رجال آشور لإغراء أورشليم ولكن أورشليم هى التى أرسلت تطلبهم لذلك أسلمها الرب لبابل والكلدانيين لتأديبها,هاجمت بابل أورشليم وحطمت كل إمكانياتها وشوهوا كل جمالها(حز25:23-35)*
**أهولة تمثل صورةرمزية للنفس التى جذبتهاالخطية*
**أهوليبة تمثل صورةرمزيةللنفس التى تجرى وراء الخطية*
*لذلك أستحقتاالتأديب الإلهى بيد الذين إشتركتا معهم فى عبادة أصنامهم وسلمتاجسديهما وقلبيهما لهم*
*أتمنى أن يكون المقصــــود من هذا الاصحاح قد وضـــح راجياًً*
*للجميــــــــــــع كل بـــــــركة ونعمة لنفهم مقاصدالله من كلماته المقدســـــــة له كل مجـــدوإكرام الى الأبد آميــــــن*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (18 ديسمبر 2009)

*شرح سفر حزقيال الاصحاح 23 أهولة وأهوليبة لاخ وحيد*
*وشرح اخر للاستاذ نيو مان*

*أهولة وأهوليبة*​

*




*​

*NEW_MAN*​
*لماذا نجد في الكتاب المقدس في سفرحزقيال الاصحاح 23*
*كلام عن ( أهولة وأهوليبة) يصفهما في افعالهما بالزنا ؟؟*
*يقول الكتاب المقدس : (هلك شعبي من عدم المعرفة ) ( هوشع 4: 6)*
*وايضا (لذلك سبي شعبي لعدم المعرفة ) ( اشعياء 5: 13)*​ 

*المعرفة تتطلب منك فهم ما تقرأه ، ودراسته والكلام واضح من بداية الاصحاح نفسه ، ان الرب يتكلم عن ( اورشليم والسامرة ) فيصورها لشعب في صورة امرأتان زانيتان ، اسماهما الكبيرة اورشليم واسمها في المثل ( أهوليبة ) ومعناه ( خيمتي فيها ) والصغرى هي السامرة واسمها ( أهولة ) ومعناه ( خيمتها**)** .*
*لماذا اختار الرب هذه الصورة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*لانه طالما اختار صورة العريس والعروس لتصوير العلاقة بينه وبين شعبه ،في العهد القديم مثلا يقول** :*
*(**هكذا قال الرب اين كتاب طلاق امكم التي طلقتها)(اشعياء 50: 1) وايضا (اذهب وناد في اذني اورشليم ق ئلا.هكذا قال الرب.قد ا ذكرت لك غيرة صباك محبة خطبتك ذهابك ورائي في البرية في ارض غير مزروعة.)(ارميا 2: 2)*
*وفي العهد الجديد (الروح والعروس يقولان تعال) (رؤيا 22: 17)*
*وايضا (ام تجهلون ايها الاخوة.لاني اكلم العارفين بالناموس.ان الناموس يسود على الانسان ما دام حيّا. 2 فان المرأة التي تحت رجل هي مرتبطة بالناموس بالرجل الحي.ولكن ان مات الرجل فقد تحررت من ناموس الرجل. 3 فاذا ما دام الرجل حيّا تدعى زانية ان صارت لرجل آخر.ولكن ان مات الرجل فهي حرة من الناموس حتى انها ليست زانية ان صارت لرجل آخر. 4 اذا يا اخوتي انتم ايضا قد متم للناموس بجسد المسيح لكي تصيروا لآخر للذي قد أقيم من الاموات لنثمر للّه.)(روميه 7: 1- 4)*
*وبدون الدخول في تفاصيل الشرح فهو يصور علاقة الشعب بالله بعلاقة الزوج والزوجة** .*
*اذا فهذه هي الصورة المميزة والمفضلة التي يتكلم بها الرب في علاقته عن الشعب*
*(وهذه الصورة واضحة مثلا في كل سفر نشيد الانشاد**). *
*في نفس الصورة يتكلم الرب في سفر حزقيال (وغيره ) ان الشعب اذا ترك محبة الله وذهب وراء عبادة الالهة الاخرى يسميها الله ( الزنا الروحي ) ويصورها ايضا في صورة المرأة التي تركت محبة زوجها وذهبت لتزني وراء آخر** .*
*ولهذا مثلا يقول في سفر هوشع (اول ما كلّم الرب هوشع قال الرب لهوشع اذهب خذ لنفسك امرأة زنى واولاد زنى لان الارض قد زنت زنى تاركة الرب.)(هوشع 1: 2)*
*اذا بعد ان شرحنا الصورة التي يفضلها الله في تمثيل علاقته بالشعب ، وهي علاقة الزواج التي هي في الاساس علاقة مقدسة جدا ، خلق الله آدم وحواء في جنة عدن ، وقال لهما (وباركهم الله وقال لهم اثمروا واكثروا واملأوا الارض ) (تكوين 1: 28) كان هذا قبل الخطية وقبل السقوط والطرد من جنة عدن ، اذا فليس في الامر خطية او دنس او نجاسة** .*
*والله له كل الحرية والحق في ان يضرب المثل بهذه العلاقة المقدسة ، سواء في نقائها وقداستها ، او في استعمالها الخاطيء بالخطية والزنا . ويرجع الامر اخيرا الى نقاء ذهن المتلقي ، هل هو في حالة القداسة او في حالة الزنا الروحي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*عزيزي** :*
*دعني اختم بكلمة اخيرة عن ما جاء في سفر حزقيال** .*
*لقد تكلم الله على لسان حزقيال الى شعب وصل في الخطية الى ابعد مدى ، وفي هذه الحالة لا تستطيع ان تكلم الشعب عن حالة القداسة المطلوبة ، فهو لن يفهمها ، ولكن النبي تكلم بالوحي المقدس عن حالة القذارة والدناسة التي وصلها لها الشعب** .*
*ماذا حدث لك عن قراءة هذه الفقرة ؟؟؟*
*هل خجلت ، هل شعرت بالعار ، هل شعرت بالتأذي والقذارة ؟؟؟*
*هذا هو المطلوب من الكلام** .*
*اذا شعر كل انسان عند قراءة هذه الفقرة بما شعرت به ، فهذه هي الخطوة الاولى للرجوع الى الرب** .*
*في قصة الابن الضال ، احتاج الامر منه ان يذهب يعيش مع الخنازير ( النجسة في شريعة اليهود )** ويأكل اكلها ، ويشعر بمرارة ونجاسة وقذارة الحياة في البعد عن ابيه ، ففكر ونظر الى نفسه وحاله ، وقارن بين هذه الحالة وحالة الابن المبارك ، فقرر العودة الى حالة القداسة** .*
*اتمنى ان تقرأ الكتاب المقدس بفهم ، ودراسة ، ففيه كل البركة والنعمة القداسة الكاملة** .*
*مع تحياتي ومحبتي*​


----------



## joker46 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

*باختصار شديد المسلم لا يفهم الكلام الروحي,يفكر فقط بالجنس.*
*شكرا لجميع الاساتذه الذي شرحو الموضوع بالتفصيل.*
*الرب يبارك الجميع*


----------



## nickname1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

joker46 قال:


> *باختصار شديد المسلم لا يفهم الكلام الروحي,يفكر فقط بالجنس.*
> *شكرا لجميع الاساتذه الذي شرحو الموضوع بالتفصيل.*
> *الرب يبارك الجميع*


هو لازم يعني يكون في الكلام الروحي الفاظ جنسية علشان نفهم المقصود يعني هو ربنا لم يجد غير الالفاظ الجنسية للتشبيه


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

حفيد العذراء1 قال:


> هو لازم يعني يكون في الكلام الروحي الفاظ جنسية علشان نفهم المقصود يعني هو ربنا لم يجد غير الالفاظ الجنسية للتشبيه


 

سؤال بسيط :

كيف تتكلم ديانة اخرى نعرفها عن الجنة للفائزين بها  ؟؟ انت تقبل الكلام بهذا الاسلوب للترغيب في ديانة ما ، قد تكون معتنقها  ، ولا تقبله كتقرير ادانة لحالة الشعب الخاطيء في الكتاب المقدس ؟؟؟

ولكي تفهم ، يجب ان تدرس التاريخ لتعرف ، كيف كانت العبادات الوثنية لهذه الالهة الوثنية في ذلك الوقت ، فكانت الاناث خادمات المعبد يعرضن انفسهن للزني مع كل من يريد ان يتقرب الى الاله الوثني ، فهل اذا تكلم الله عن هذا الفعل ووصفه بالخطية ، يعتبر شيئا غير مقبولا عندك ، ولكن تقبل الكلام عن الجنس والحور العين والخمر من كتاب ديني آخر ؟؟


على الاقل الكتاب المقدس يذكر خطايا الشعب ويدينها ، وعندك في الاديان الارى هذا الكلام لجذب الناس الى عبادة الله ومكافأة البشر في جنتهم .


بهذه الصورة : هل ترى اختلافا بين الالهة الوثنية وطريقة خادمات المعبد لجذب الناس من خلف الاله الحقيقي ، وبين ما تقوله الاديان الاخرى ؟؟


----------



## nickname1 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

لماذا حذفتم ردي  والله تعبت في تحضيره حرام عليكم انا احترمت قوانينكم والتزمت بها فاحترموا جهدي الستم تبحثون على الحق ان كان الحق  معكم اثبتوه وان كان معنا اتركوا الناس تعرفه


----------



## NEW_MAN (19 ديسمبر 2009)

حفيد العذراء1 قال:


> لماذا حذفتم ردي والله تعبت في تحضيره حرام عليكم انا احترمت قوانينكم والتزمت بها فاحترموا جهدي الستم تبحثون على الحق ان كان الحق معكم اثبتوه وان كان معنا اتركوا الناس تعرفه


 
تم حذف سؤالك لانه تكرار لسؤالك نفسه السابق والذي سبق وقدمنا الاجابة عليه ، فهل ستستمر لعبة تكرار نفس السؤال ونفس الجواب ؟؟

ملاحظة اضافية :تم تعديل تعليقي السابق ولم يتم الاشارة الى دين بالاسم ، فانتفت حجتك للدفاع عن الاسلام او القرآن ، وعموما ، هناك القسم الاسلامي يمكنك ان تدافع فيه عن اسلامك وقرآنك كما تشاء .


----------



## nickname1 (20 ديسمبر 2009)

new_man قال:


> تم حذف سؤالك لانه تكرار لسؤالك نفسه السابق والذي سبق وقدمنا الاجابة عليه ، فهل ستستمر لعبة تكرار نفس السؤال ونفس الجواب ؟؟
> 
> ملاحظة اضافية :تم تعديل تعليقي السابق ولم يتم الاشارة الى دين بالاسم ، فانتفت حجتك للدفاع عن الاسلام او القرآن ، وعموما ، هناك القسم الاسلامي يمكنك ان تدافع فيه عن اسلامك وقرآنك كما تشاء .


اين القسم الاسلامي في المنتدى


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 ديسمبر 2009)

nickname1 قال:


> اين القسم الاسلامي في المنتدى


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39


----------



## يا هادى (24 ديسمبر 2009)

*



			يعني الكلام كله رمز
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*******


*تعليق الاشراف *
*ارجو وضع النص في سياقه ، مع كتابة الشاهد ، ولا تقوم انت بالتفسير او التعليق الخاص *


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

يا هادى قال:


> *تعليق الاشراف *
> *ارجو وضع النص في سياقه ، مع كتابة الشاهد ، ولا تقوم انت بالتفسير او التعليق الخاص *


 

*لو اللى قدامك شعب بيفهم الكلام ومغزاه زى اليهود *
*يبقى ينفع*​ 
*ولكن لو شعب عربى لا يفهم الا النكاح *
*يبقى ماينفعش*​ 
*عشان دى قدرات عقلية العرب بعيدين عنها ...*​


----------



## Strident (24 ديسمبر 2009)

إلى من يرفض أن يذكر كلمات جنسية في الكتاب المقدس، إليك التحدي التالي:


صغ أمراً يمنع عن الزنا دون ذكر أي كلمة جنسية!
و بتعريفك، فإن كلمات زنا، فسق، فحش ... كل هذه كلمات بذيئة لا يجوز أن تستخدمها...


----------

